# Rare Catch ( and it's NOT a stargazer)



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I was searching on another board and came across this pic. ID'd as a SMOOTH PUFFER. Heard that this is the real Japanese "Fugu" delicacy (with the poisonous gland?)


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Where did ya catch it?


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

saltandsand said:


> Where did ya catch it?


Not my catch i was over looking my old fishing sites amd came across this pic. It was caught in NY


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

BTW: Every species on the Endangered List is a delicacy in Japan. In fact every species will be consumed by the Japanese until it becomes endangered, their appetite is insatiable. They have different values which are often difficult to comprehend. I wonder if they're interested in a species on the Threatened List (....plovers...)


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*use gloves*

the skin is posinous as well, we have them here in sc at the reefs.....use a towel to handle them


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Theres no toxin in the skin .. Unless consumed.. Its contained in the liver,gonads,and roe, as well as the pancreas.... And sometimes flesh of the puffer.
However.. i eat em all the time.. never had a problem. Allthough i once read a book on how to clean em .. there mighty tastey lil guys.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Fugu livers, yum.

Mitsugoro Bando lives.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> Fugu livers, yum.
> 
> Mitsugoro Bando lives.


I figured that would be worth Googling & it was. 

LOL


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

_If memory serves me, the blowfish used in fugu is a Pacific species of puffer known for its high levels of tetrodotoxin.

"Fukuisan, that is correct. It looks like the challenger has brought in a smooth puffer."_

Sorry. Been watching too much Iron Chef. Seriously, they're tasty eating. Just don't get the guts mixed in when you clean and you'll be fine.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

sand flea said:


> _If memory serves me, the blowfish used in fugu is a Pacific species of puffer known for its high levels of tetrodotoxin._


_
That's some serious chit right there. 

You eat a fugu liver that's not been prepared correctly and your dead anywhere from 20 minutes to 4 hours later. 

No known antidote

If you're lucky, you'll die quickly.

A few minutes after you eat that expensive liver, you feel your lips and tongue start to go numb. You skin starts to tingle, maybe it's a little more like a pricking sensation. 

Oh no.

You start sweating. Your head starts to throb and your muscles start to twitch. You're feeling weaker and weaker by the minute. 

Your skin starts to turn blue.

After a while you can't swallow at all, so you start to drooling uncontrollably. 

The shaking gets worse ... to a point where you lose control of your muscles all together. At this point you can't even speak. You begin to throw up while at the same time you loose control of your bowels. 

Mucus starts to pour out of your throat and nose, to a point where you're fighting to take a breath. Your stomach feels like you've been stabbed. Your muscles are out of control, moving your body in gross, spazmatic movements. Finally, your blood pressure drops and you go into shock.

At this point either your heart stops of you quit breathing. 

Or both. 

I sure hope that liver tasted good._


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Mitsugoro Bando lives.


Gesundheit!


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

sand flea said:


> _If memory serves me, the blowfish used in fugu is a Pacific species of puffer known for its high levels of tetrodotoxin.
> 
> "Fukuisan, that is correct. It looks like the challenger has brought in a smooth puffer."_
> 
> Sorry. Been watching too much Iron Chef. Seriously, they're tasty eating. Just don't get the guts mixed in when you clean and you'll be fine.


Yup!

CLean like a catfish.. Cut just through the skin around the head.. peel back.. its pretty easy.. make sure guts stay in the membrane and come out .. cut head and tail deep fry......... OMG good eatin!!!!!!!!!

If you rupture the guts its garbage.. and toxic.. but its easier than it sounds.. .
Them puffers are excellent..


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Yup!
> 
> CLean like a catfish.. Cut just through the skin around the head.. peel back.. its pretty easy.. make sure guts stay in the membrane and come out .. cut head and tail deep fry......... OMG good eatin!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Totaly correct on how to clean the easiest way to know if it will be toxic from a rupture the "gall bladder" carrys a forrest green liquid that is the primary toxin if anything other than that sac is green toss it in the trash


----------

